# Giroud verso un mese di stop per il problema al flessore.



## admin (25 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da Andrea Saronni di Mediaset a TMW, Giroud dovrebbe restare fuori un mese a causa del problema al flessore.

Ma si attende il comunicato del Milan dopo gli esami.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Andrea Saronni di Mediaset a TMW, Giroud dovrebbe restare fuori un mese a causa del problema al flessore.
> 
> Ma si attende il comunicato del Milan dopo gli esami.


Questa non ci voleva proprio, peccato : sarebbe bastato toglierlo a fine primo tempo per evitare l'ennesimo infortunio.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Questa non ci voleva proprio, peccato : sarebbe bastato toglierlo a fine primo tempo per evitare l'ennesimo infortunio.


Infatti.
Doveva uscire per 2 ragioni : rischiava il secondo giallo e stava facendo pena.
Ma poi magari si sarebbe stirato tornando nel pullman...

I muscoli sono quelli.
L'età pure.


----------



## Butcher (25 Novembre 2021)

Non una gran perdita, il problema è che anche gli altri sono di cristallo


----------



## marcokaka (25 Novembre 2021)

Avremo solo 1 centravanti (ibra) e 4 impegni in 10 giorni. Cosa ci inventeremo ? 
Spero che si arrivi con un ibra in buone condizioni contro il liverpool. *******


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Avremo solo 1 centravanti (ibra) e 4 impegni in 10 giorni. Cosa ci inventeremo ?
> Spero che si arrivi con un ibra in buone condizioni contro il liverpool. *******


E preghiamo perché non accada nulla a Leao.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Andrea Saronni di Mediaset a TMW, Giroud dovrebbe restare fuori un mese a causa del problema al flessore.
> 
> Ma si attende il comunicato del Milan dopo gli esami.


Qualcuno sa com'è messo Pellegri? È perennemente rotto quel ragazzo? Non possiamo affidarci solo ad Ibra


----------



## DavMilan (25 Novembre 2021)

Prepararsi a vedere Krunic falso nove


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Avremo solo 1 centravanti (ibra) e 4 impegni in 10 giorni. Cosa ci inventeremo ?
> Spero che si arrivi con un ibra in buone condizioni contro il liverpool. *******


Messias gioca anche come punta
Al Crotone ha fatto tutti i ruoli 
se non ha i 90 minuti si fa la staffetta
tra Ibra e Pellegri/Messias


----------



## Love (25 Novembre 2021)

quanti infortuni....


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Andrea Saronni di Mediaset a TMW, Giroud dovrebbe restare fuori un mese a causa del problema al flessore.
> 
> Ma si attende il comunicato del Milan dopo gli esami.


C'è da sperare in pellegri, leao, messias, Daniel Maldini e casti casti falso 9, i nomi sono quelli.
Ibra va preservato.


----------



## Solo (25 Novembre 2021)

Il nuovo Marione...

Che rottame.

Ibra a 40 anni con tutti i suoi limiti resta per distacco il miglior attaccante della rosa, almeno quando gioca qualcosa combina. Situazione veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## Andris (25 Novembre 2021)

un mese è tanto, se si impegna torna prima.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Marione...
> 
> Che rottame.
> 
> Ibra a 40 anni con tutti i suoi limiti resta per distacco il miglior attaccante della rosa, almeno quando gioca qualcosa combina. Situazione veramente imbarazzante.


c'è da dire che non la buttiamo mai dentro
e sì che è molto forte di testa..


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2021)

Io direi di schierare Ibra titolare solo domenica e di lasciarlo in panca in vista del Liverpool nei due successivi impegni.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Novembre 2021)

in tema di attaccanti di cristallo si hanno notizie di pato?


----------



## mabadi (25 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io direi di schierare Ibra titolare solo domenica e di lasciarlo in panca in vista del Liverpool nei due successivi impegni.


non si rompessero in allenamento avresti anche ragione


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> in tema di attaccanti di cristallo si hanno notizie di pato?


Se fosse svincolato si potrebbe richiamare Patinho.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Novembre 2021)

Complimenti.


----------



## mil77 (25 Novembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Questa non ci voleva proprio, peccato : sarebbe bastato toglierlo a fine primo tempo per evitare l'ennesimo infortunio.


Si e poi entrava Ibra e si infortunava lui...Perchè ha messo Ibra? Doveva lasciare in campo Giroud...Daii


----------



## mil77 (25 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Avremo solo 1 centravanti (ibra) e 4 impegni in 10 giorni. Cosa ci inventeremo ?
> Spero che si arrivi con un ibra in buone condizioni contro il liverpool. *******


Che di sicuro Sabato prossimo in casa con la Salernitana gioca Pellegri e non Ibra.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Andrea Saronni di Mediaset a TMW, Giroud dovrebbe restare fuori un mese a causa del problema al flessore.
> 
> Ma si attende il comunicato del Milan dopo gli esami.


Bahh??!!


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Novembre 2021)

q


7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Questa non ci voleva proprio, peccato : sarebbe bastato toglierlo a fine primo tempo per evitare l'ennesimo infortunio.


quindi ibra costretto a giocarle sempre... mi aspetto qualche volta leao punta e krunci esterno


----------



## kYMERA (25 Novembre 2021)

Ma non ci sono attaccanti decenti in giro che possiamo comprare a Gennaio? 
Bah


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Novembre 2021)

Mizzeca comunque viviamo in costante emergenza… Pellegri ora o mai più.. se vuoi fare il calciatore nella vita è il momento di farlo vedere


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2021)

A me dispiace profondamente perchè Olivier pre-covid era una cosa, ora sembra il fratello scemo. Purtroppo se fisicamente non stai bene le prestazioni ne risentono, mi auguro nei prossimi mesi ritrovi smalto, perchè è un giocatore importante chessenedica.


----------

